# Removing tree sap



## veekay_1

Hi my daughters show goat looked like she rubbed against a tree that was leaking tree sap. Its really alot and thick gooey mess. Anyone know how to remove it safely with out damaging her hair or skin? We have mainly Juniper and Pine trees on our land if that helps. Wanted to get a plan of attack b4 jumping right in.. We have a show in 3 weeks.


----------



## dobe627

Avon skin so soft will work


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know that margarine works like a charm for human skin.


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Purell


----------



## veekay_1

Ok im going to give those a try. Thanks guys


----------



## enchantedgoats

Peanut buttter


----------



## Scottyhorse

That orange scrub stuff works well for me. Forgot what it's called but it has a strong orange scent and has gritty stuff in it. Comes with a black scrubber and in an orange bottle.


----------



## sassykat6181

Goats milk soap


----------



## Sharryn

Baby oil, or anything with mineral oil in it. I would bet you could use olive oil, canola oil or just about any oil too.

My nephew used to love to climb trees and got a lot of tree sap on himself and his clothes. I tried the baby oil and it worked like a charm.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

HAHAHA this is so ironic, I was literally just scrubbing the Sap out of my goats fur Try using the Mild Goat shampoo or Whitening shampoo mixed with hand soap Thats what I did and it worked Great!!


----------

